# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Palestenian family names baby boy Knife of Jerusalem

## Crunch

A Gaza family named its newborn baby Knife of Jerusalem in solidarity with Palestinian terrorists who have stabbed several Israelis to death and injured many more in some 50 attacks throughout Israel and in the West Bank this month.


 Mohammed Abu Shebika, 31, invited journalists to his home in the Rafah refugee camp in southern Gaza on Saturday to see the baby, who was born four days earlier. Shebika showed reporters the birth certificate, and wrapped the baby in a Palestinian flag for photographers.								 								 

 In a video translated and posted by the MEMRI media watchdog, Shebika said, Allah has given me a new baby, and Ive named him Knife of Jerusalem after the intifada of the knives.
He said the wave of attacks was a new kind of revolution. Allah willing, the third intifada will not stop.




http://www.timesofisrael.com/watch-g...-of-jerusalem/

*Yeah, that will get this kid off to a great start in life.*

----------


## Northern Rivers

> A Gaza family named its newborn baby “Knife of Jerusalem” in “solidarity” with Palestinian terrorists who have stabbed several Israelis to death and injured many more in some 50 attacks throughout Israel and in the West Bank this month.
> 
> 
>  Mohammed Abu Shebika, 31, invited journalists to his home in the Rafah refugee camp in southern Gaza on Saturday to see the baby, who was born four days earlier. Shebika showed reporters the birth certificate, and wrapped the baby in a Palestinian flag for photographers.                                                                  
> 
>  In a video translated and posted by the MEMRI media watchdog, Shebika said, “Allah has given me a new baby, and I’ve named him ‘Knife of Jerusalem’ after the intifada of the knives.”
> He said the wave of attacks was “a new kind of revolution. Allah willing, the third intifada will not stop.”
> 
> 
> ...


He looks related.  https://www.google.com.au/search?q=z...Facwpgodv-IA5Q

----------


## Crunch

I don't have any children young enough to go Trick or Treating anymore, but if I did, this would be a great costume.

Israeli Soldier Costume for Kids - Size M - Walmart.com

Commenters blast Israeli soldier Halloween costume twitchy.com

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> A Gaza family named its newborn baby “Knife of Jerusalem” in “solidarity” with Palestinian terrorists who have stabbed several Israelis to death and injured many more in some 50 attacks throughout Israel and in the West Bank this month.
> 
> 
>  Mohammed Abu Shebika, 31, invited journalists to his home in the Rafah refugee camp in southern Gaza on Saturday to see the baby, who was born four days earlier. Shebika showed reporters the birth certificate, and wrapped the baby in a Palestinian flag for photographers.                                                                  
> 
>  In a video translated and posted by the MEMRI media watchdog, Shebika said, “Allah has given me a new baby, and I’ve named him ‘Knife of Jerusalem’ after the intifada of the knives.”
> He said the wave of attacks was “a new kind of revolution. Allah willing, the third intifada will not stop.”
> 
> 
> ...


Poor kid isn't going to make it past 10. He'll be used as a shield for his terrorist daddy.

----------

